# itp bandit wheels weight



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

*itp delta steel wheels weight*










how heavy are these compared to an aluminum wheel...i found a set cheap


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

after a hour of searching the web ..i found this on mud-throwers



Steel Wheel that features D-window design for lighter weight 
Precision rolled rims with stamped centers, 35% stronger than OEM (~12-13lbs) 
Heavy Duty Design, Excellent Durability 
highlighted in red i think is the weight of the delta rims....or is that the weight of the oem wheels


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

blue beast your avg weight is 12 lbs on these rims so your in red part is correct


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

is anyone running these without any issues.on a brute..like slipping or nuts coming loose ..anything thats got you regretting buying them


.can one of the mods change the title..i was thinkin one thing and typed another..delta instead of bandit


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

oops double post..sorry


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I have a set of black ones on my 350 rancher, not a single issue.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

my thing is they say NOT FOR USE ON 2008 BRUTE FORCE... i think its because of the tabs...what lugnuts did you have to use...i know a flat one ..my only thing is getting it centered on the hub correctly


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

if someone knows the answer go ahead and maybe help the next guy but i settled on the STI HD-2 se gloss black


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

I emailed ITP some fitment questions once, they replied the same day. And I'm pretty sure that the 650i's don't have the tabs everyone is talking about. My 2009 650i's hubs are all flat.


----------

